# Show off your theme tanks!!!



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so I don't have one to show off yet but I'm working on a Halloween theme tank and thought it would be a cool thread for inspiration.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are mine.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i have geckonia (I can't post photos at work but will later) and I am now working on a "goth themed" viv, with dark and black plants, some gothic structures made from foam and maybe a dolls head painted with dryloc and made into a planter. ;-)


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> i have geckonia (I can't post photos at work but will later) and I am now working on a "goth themed" viv, with dark and black plants, some gothic structures made from foam and maybe a dolls head painted with dryloc and made into a planter. ;-)


I would like to see those dark plants.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would be very interested to see a build journal on the goth tank. Sounds close to my plans for the halloween tank. I plan on getting a skull replica off of ebay and putting some led lights and a fogger in it. I saw a post recently that had some really cool dark broms with green spots.

Here's a few builds I found around the forum while searching. These photos are hosted here on d.b. I didn't actually build any of them.

Original mario vs D.K. build









Alien landscape









Mayan Build


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

there is a funny pirate themed viv on vivarium board recently, and the wild deconstructionist paludarium that some guy converted from his moms china cabinet on there. I love that guy.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> there is a funny pirate themed viv on vivarium board recently, and the wild deconstructionist paludarium that some guy converted from his moms china cabinet on there. I love that guy.


Send the link.....


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

pirate themed:
My Pirate Viv - Vivarium Forums

deconstruction themed palu (this guy is hilarious):
Lurking no longer. - Vivarium Forums


this is a dragon themed viv:
My First Viv Build (47g Tall) - Vivarium Forums


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Mario theme Pacman viv... - Reptile Forums

Not mine.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing too crazy, just a ruin inspired 12" cube orchid viv.


----------

